# NEW PRODUCT 32 Scale Dive Bell



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crow's Nest Models is proud to announce a new product! 

A 32 scale Diving Bell... a great companion to the Moebius Flying Sub kit!

Development and casting are already completed and these will be available at Wonderfest and after the show. Molds and casting for this kit are being done by Jimmy Flintstone. Price will be set in the next few days. The kit comes with complete interior and four figures... Nelson and Russian Science babe for the interior, and two detailed divers for the exterior!

If interested in getting on the list, please send an e-mail to crowsnestmodels at verizon.net replace the at with the @ symbol, of course. Put "Dive Bell Order" in the Subject. Sorry... I will get my site back up soon. I will also be stocking up the catalogs as soon as possible.

Cheers

Drew

More announcements to come in the next few days!

...and yes there is a 32 scale mini-sub coming right behind it!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*...a few more pics*

...and a few more pics! Lou Dalmaso has already done a beautiful build of this kit so I exepct we will see him chime in with a build log and his opinions.


----------



## azslogan (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome news!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Exceptional!

Ummm, I can see someone adapting this as a reactor containment vessel with a big balloon sitting about it. Could use some figures of Will and Dr Smith though...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*fantastic Drew!!!*


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Wish I could afford to get this,it looks sweet!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Mods...

What happened to my posts? Nevermind..wrong forum. they're over at
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=326967


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nelson looks a bit tall and wiry.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> Exceptional!
> 
> Ummm, I can see someone adapting this as a reactor containment vessel with a big balloon sitting about it. Could use some figures of Will and Dr Smith though...


How did they get this core out of the J-2? How did they take off later without it? Radiation not a factor? The biggest question is were did it fit inside the ship. That darn Irwin Allen.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> How did they get this core out of the J-2? How did they take off later without it? Radiation not a factor? The biggest question is were did it fit inside the ship. That darn Irwin Allen.


OMG...!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: To expand on Xenodyssey's speculation, there are still other variations possible for this kit! THANKS AGAIN, DREW! :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Exceptional!
> 
> Ummm, I can see someone adapting this as a reactor containment vessel with a big balloon sitting about it. Could use some figures of Will and Dr Smith though...


Someone, somewhere is going to make an awesome dio.

BTW: what episode was that from?


----------



## AF1963 (Aug 28, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Someone, somewhere is going to make an awesome dio.
> 
> BTW: what episode was that from?


*"The Raft", *December 1965.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Antimatter said:


> How did they get this core out of the J-2? How did they take off later without it? Radiation not a factor? The biggest question is were did it fit inside the ship. That darn Irwin Allen.


they probably kept it inside the chariot. Always wondered HOW they got it out when the jupiter 2 was on its belly.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> they probably kept it inside the chariot. Always wondered HOW they got it out when the jupiter 2 was on its belly.


You see? this is what happens when people forget the past!

Mattel showed us quite clearly how it worked!

The top of the hull rotates, the window opening aligns with the Chariot hatch and it just rolls out!

I mean, the foam Jupiter II included in the Lost in Space Switch 'N Go playset WAS 100% screen accurate, wasn't it?  

(man, I'm sorry that got thrown away by my mom years back, I LOVED that crappy thing. Only toy of the Jupiter II for decades)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

bert model maker said:


> they probably kept it inside the chariot. Always wondered HOW they got it out when the jupiter 2 was on its belly.


 
Ummm, uh, I KNOW! They got it out through the Chariot ramp, which is located in the rear underside of the hull opposite the viewport. 
Yeah, That's it! And this area of the ship was left exposed after belly landing because of the path burrowed away by the sliding in for the crash. :hat:
"Logic? Don't bother me with logic!" - Irwin Allen


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> Exceptional!
> 
> Ummm, I can see someone adapting this as a reactor containment vessel with a big balloon sitting about it. Could use some figures of Will and Dr Smith though...


Very good point Xeno, I was thinking the same thing. Maybe Drewid142 has
also? At any rate it's a great kit offering will of course pick 1 or 2 of them
up. Would be cool if he followed this kit up with a larger Seaview Mini-Sub.


fortress:tongue:


----------

